# Just ordered TWO Spector basses!



## Shannon (Feb 15, 2007)

Yep, I talked to Spector's Artist Relations guy & two basses are coming my way! They should be here next week. 

First up, I bought a Legend Classic 5-string version in Slate Grey....







Next up, I bought a Legend Classic 6-string in Black Cherry.


----------



## OzzyC (Feb 15, 2007)

nice


----------



## Jon (Feb 15, 2007)

superb!


----------



## Leon (Feb 15, 2007)

you bought the 5-string version of that 6-string, and the 6-string version of that 5-string? 

looks awesome. i'm actually doing a bit of bass playing in my own band, and have been thinking about getting my own, as i'm currently borrowing one of my bassist's basses.


----------



## Shannon (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah, I returned the Ibanez SR506 I bought last month because the electronics were already starting to shit out. Too bad. It played and sound great, but it's just time to check out some Spectors. I've always loved the tone and looks of these beasts. I have several friends with Spectors (a few are endorsed) and they never had a single problem with them. Quality...big time.


----------



## Leon (Feb 15, 2007)

cool. i need to start hitting up the bass sections of the GuitarCenters. usually, it's only a pathway on my way to the ProAudio section . i don't know too much about brands, what feels good 'to me', what sounds good, etc.


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 15, 2007)

Nice! 

I've always liked the looks of Spectors. You should love them long time.


----------



## darren (Feb 16, 2007)

Damn. I need to start hitting up some Artist Relations departments!


----------



## Alpo (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice! I played a Spector in a store once, and it was a quality instrument


----------



## okta (Feb 16, 2007)

Hmm..nice Spectors.. 

Any idea how much a used Spector NS2000/5 should cost?
Made in Korea
EMG-hz
Neck thru
Active electronics
Holoflash finish.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 16, 2007)

As you chatted to the A&R guy, does this mean you're now a Spectre endorsee? I need another bass, maybe I'll chat to Lozek and see if he's still selling his Spectre.

Oh, I've hit 6000 posts too!


----------



## Lozek (Feb 16, 2007)

Funny you should mention that  Once James has finished his house maneouvres, I'll lend it to him so you can check it out


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 16, 2007)

Cheers dude!


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2007)

I love spector


----------



## Ken (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## noodles (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice score! 

Our bassist has a Czech made Spector 5-string. You will not be disappointed.






The body sides are solid flamed maple. It absolutely crushes the Carvin that was his main instrument for so long.


----------



## Jason (Feb 16, 2007)

noodles said:


> The body sides are solid flamed maple.


----------



## Leon (Feb 16, 2007)

noodles said:


> Nice score!
> 
> Our bassist has a Czech made Spector 5-string. You will not be disappointed.
> 
> ...



...and, judging by his style of performace*, they're built to last!

*  +


----------



## noodles (Feb 16, 2007)

.jason. said:


>



That was pretty much our reaction when he got it. He just walked into practice with a gig bag. "Hey, guys, guess what I got for $800!"



Leon said:


> ...and, judging by his style of performace*, they're built to last!
> 
> *  +



You know, that is about the best description I have ever heard for him.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 16, 2007)

He *stole* that bass. And he's a brutal player.


----------



## darren (Feb 16, 2007)

They make some amazing instruments in the Czech Republic. They're schooled the old-school way over there, and they have some amazing craftsmen.


----------



## cadenhead (Feb 16, 2007)

I hate you.


----------



## Christopher (Feb 16, 2007)

I must confess, I didn't know they were still in business. I remember when they were huge back in the late 80's / early 90's with everybody.


----------



## Shannon (Feb 16, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> As you chatted to the A&R guy, does this mean you're now a Spectre endorsee?



SPECTOR, you goon!  

Anyway, I'm not an endorsee yet, but will be soon. 



noodles said:


> Nice score!
> 
> Our bassist has a Czech made Spector 5-string. You will not be disappointed.



Good god! That Euro green flamed maple 5-string is exactly the bass I was planning to go for next! I _LOVE_ dark green and blue flamed maple.


----------



## noodles (Feb 16, 2007)

Shannon said:


> Good god! That Euro green flamed maple 5-string is exactly the bass I was planning to go for next! I _LOVE_ dark green and blue flamed maple.



Mere words cannot begin to explain how amazing that bass sounds. Thick, punchy and huge. It made his 6-string Carvin sound like a wet dishrag in comparison.


----------



## darren (Feb 17, 2007)

I remember seeing an old Police concert on TV (Synchronicity era) and Sting was playing a white Spector through some freaky looking amps, and he had one of the best bass tones i'd ever heard.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 17, 2007)

noodles said:


> The body sides are solid flamed maple. It absolutely crushes the Carvin that was his main instrument for so long.


 
How much does that thing weigh? It looks amazing though.



noodles said:


> That was pretty much our reaction when he got it. He just walked into practice with a gig bag. "Hey, guys, guess what I got for $800!"


 
$800?  Bargain!


----------



## noodles (Feb 19, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> How much does that thing weigh? It looks amazing though.



A lot. A whole fucking lot.



> $800?  Bargain!



No, he stole it. Those things go for close to two grand new, and it was in minty shape.


----------



## Lozek (Feb 20, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> How much does that thing weigh? It looks amazing though.




You'll find out when James brings mine to your next rehearsal, Spectors are NOT light instruments. There's a hugely wide strap on mine that helps though.


----------



## noodles (Feb 20, 2007)

Lozek said:


> Spectors are NOT light instruments.



We like to say that we have a bass with a bassist strapped to it.


----------



## Shannon (Feb 21, 2007)

My 2 basses arrive this Friday!!!!!


----------



## Leon (Feb 22, 2007)

sweet! pics, of course!


----------



## Shannon (Feb 22, 2007)

Will do, Eyegore.


----------



## Leon (Feb 22, 2007)

"What hump?"


----------



## Shannon (Feb 22, 2007)

"There. There.....wolf. There....castle."
"Why are you speaking like that?"
"I thought you wanted me to!"
"No, I don't want you to."
"Suit yourself. I'm easy."


----------



## Shannon (Feb 23, 2007)

The UPS site says it's out for delivery!


----------



## Leon (Feb 23, 2007)

Blucher!

i mean, sweet!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## Shannon (Feb 23, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


>



Behold!
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=22897


----------

